# Favorite Secular Movie



## Weston Stoler

Go!


----------



## Zach

I'm fond of _A Few Good Men_. "YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!"


----------



## Rufus

My number one is _Platoon_, my second is _Forrest Gump_.


----------



## Wayne

Of the more recent movies, _O, Brother Where Art Thou?_

Old movies: _It Happened One Night_; _The Quiet Man_;


----------



## Rufus

Wayne said:


> O, Brother Where Art Thou?



Yes!


----------



## Rich Koster

The Producers (with Zero & Gene).


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Patton


----------



## he beholds

_The Man Who Knew Too Little_ with Bill Murray, HILARIOUS but pretty clean!


----------



## Weston Stoler

I have been watching Gone With The Wind today and I find it to be an exceptional movie.


----------



## Zach

he beholds said:


> _The Man Who Knew Too Little_ with Bill Murray, HILARIOUS but pretty clean!



That movie had me rolling on the floor with laughter. GREAT movie!


----------



## Goodcheer68

What About Bob.


----------



## Philip

_The Third Man_


----------



## mvdm

North by Northwest

Last of the Mohicans

High Plains Drifter

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Edward

I enjoy good propaganda films (but aren't they all, these days, if you leave off the qualifier 'good'). 

_Soldier of Orange_ is worth the time. _Wake Island_. _Lady Jane_. _Triumph of the Will_ (ending is a bit cheesy). Movies that everyone should see at least once would include _Olympia 2_ (_Olympia 1_ only for sports fans and cinema fans) and _Birth of a Nation_.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Bridge Over the River Kwai


----------



## Loopie

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King is tied with Gettysburg for #1


But on the lighter side: Groundhog's Day


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

I just happen to have a list...

The Top 26 Greatest Movies Ever Made are:

​
Ride With The Devil
The Princess Bride
Serenity
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
A Christmas Story
Signs
The Shawshank Redemption
The Lord of The Rings Trilogy
Gods and Generals
The Green Mile
 Tangled
 Ella Enchanted
 District 9
Master And Commander
Rustlers Rhapsody
How to Train Your Dragon
Aladdin
Die Hard Series
True Grit (1969)
True Grit (2011)
The Fifth Element
Christmas Vacation
Bicentennial Man
Robin Hood: Men in Tights
The Matrix Trilogy
Groundhog Day


----------



## Philip

_The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_


----------



## RobertPGH1981

For me it would be the LOTR Trilogy (you can't separate them in my opinion). I also really like Saving Private Ryan, Gladiator, Troy & Braveheart.


----------



## gordo

So many good movies mentioned! In fact my top 3 were already named....

Platoon
Patton
Last of the Mohicans (the last 10 minutes of that movie alone are worth the price of admission!)


----------



## KMK

Recently I have really enjoyed The King's Speech, Hugo, and The Muppet Movie which almost brought me to tears when the Muppet Show Theme Song came on. (I grew up on the Muppets)


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Hi:

My Top Five:

5) The Princess Bride
4) Pride and Prejudice (BBC version)
3) Le Miserables (Liam Neeson)
2) Nicholas Nickleby (2002)
1) The Matrix (Original)

Blessings,

Rob


----------



## baron

Two of my favorites are:

Dune.

The Rocky Horror Picture Show. Ok some might not like this one.


----------



## Unoriginalname

The Good the Bad and the Ugly, Doctor Strangelove (most likely an unpopular choice), Unforgiven, and the Brave Little Toaster


----------



## littlepeople

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## Miss Marple

I had "Last of the Mohicans" in mind before I even read any responses. I am glad to see I am in good company.

"Hoodwinked," "Napoleon Dynamite," "Nacho Libre," "Elf," and the Pink Panther movies are all good funny movies.

I also loved "O Brother" and purchased the soundtrack, which is dynamite.


----------



## Zenas

I'm a big fan of the Shawshank Redemption. Tim Robbins' best movie in my opinion. The Green Mile is also excellent. 10 points to the person who knows who the author of these two gems is off the top of their head. 

The LOTR trilogy is obviously up there. I enjoy the Two Towers the most, with The Return of the King in second and The Fellowship of the Ring in third. 

I enjoy the Matrix trilogy, but they got successively worse over time. The last one was watchable, but not great. The first one was outstanding and set the bar high for science fiction films for me. Since that time, few sci-fi films have really done it for me.

I'm happy to see Serenity on someone's list. Really enjoyed that movie. Highly underrated. I'd like to see further films made based on the Firefly storyline. 

The Star Trek re-make. Top notch, and I'm not a Trekkie in the least. Maybe that's why I loved the movie. 

Amistad is an outstanding movie. I didn't see it until a few years ago and I've gotta say it's great. 

Going to catch flak for this but one of my favorite movies is _The Watchmen_. Should you watch this film though, get the edited version and be prepared to fast forward. Hollywood took an otherwise intriguing movie and made sure to add in completely unnecessary sexual garbage that literally adds nothing to the story line. 

Dr. Strangelove is most certainly not an unpopular choice. A pristine example of black comedy. 

There are others. Can't think of them right now.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Stephen King. Please deposit my 10 points.


----------



## Danny

_The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ ftw


----------



## Weston Stoler

baron said:


> Two of my favorites are:
> 
> Dune.
> 
> The Rocky Horror Picture Show. Ok some might not like this one.



Wow, Rocky Horror Picture Show? Explain this one lol


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Weston Stoler said:


> Wow, Rocky Horror Picture Show? Explain this one lol


No don't. 

AMR


----------



## Miss Marple

Agreed on Green Mile and Shawshank. King is a gifted writer and does not just write horror. His "Stand By Me" is a beautiful novella.


----------



## PhilA

Lawrence of Arabia, a true epic.


----------



## JS116

My top 5

Freedom Writers
Coming To America 
Gran Turino
District 9
The Book of Eli



favorite movies of all time..I wanted to add Luther to that list soooo bad but you said secular


----------



## DMcFadden

Princess Bride
Lord of the Rings
Star Wars
Luther (2003)
Patton
O Brother, Where Art Thou?
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation


----------



## Weston Stoler

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Weston Stoler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Rocky Horror Picture Show? Explain this one lol
> 
> 
> 
> No don't.
> 
> AMR
Click to expand...


Sadly I agree


----------



## Andres

No Country for Old Men
Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (the original with Gene Wilder)


----------



## Jeffriesw

The Godfather 1 & 2
The Patriot
Lord of the Rings trilogy
Pirates of the carribean 3


----------



## Curt

Not much of a movie watcher, but I agree with The Princess Bride. I'm surprised not to have seen Muppet Treasure Island on anyone's list.


----------



## Andres

Jeffriesw said:


> The Godfather 1 & 2



Yes!


----------



## jogri17

Pulp Fiction


----------



## asc

Star Wars trilogy (original)


----------



## earl40

Good Bad and Ugly is great but I also enjoyed Stranger than Fiction with Emma Thompson and Will Ferrel.


----------



## RobertPGH1981

Wait.. I almost forgot one of my all time favorites. I can't believe I forgot to mention "Rocky 1,2,3,4,5,6"


----------



## Tripel

I don't understand why "secular" was included in the thread title, but still...

_Casablanca_ is my favorite. 

Others that round out my top 10

_The Godfather, I and II
Heat
Pulp Fiction
Manhattan
The Last of the Mohicans
Philadelphia Story
When Harry Met Sally
Groundhog Day
Good Will Hunting_


----------



## forgivenmuch

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

1) God's & Generals
2) Talk of the Town (1942)
3) Unconquered (1947) an epic movie
4) Captain Blood (1935)
5) Fire and Ice "The winter War with Finland and Russia" (Fantastic Documentary)
6) Battleground (1944) Cast includes the Original 101st Airborne
7) Battle of the Bulge (1965) epic
8) How the West Was Won (1962)
9) Braveheart "Although rather historically inaccruate"
10) My Fair Lady (1964)
11) The Sound of Music (1965)
12) Fiddler On the Roof (1971)
13) Sink the Bismarck (1960)
14) Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939)
15) To Kill a Mockingbird (1962)
16) Paths of Glory (1957)
17) Popeye (1980)
18) Where the River Bends: A History of Northern Kentucky (2007)
19) Last Stand of the Tin Can Salors (2005)
20) Warriors of Honor (2004)
21) Still Standing: The Stonewall Jackson Story (2003)


----------



## Fly Caster

A River Runs Through It

Lonesome Dove


----------



## gordo

RobertPGH1981 said:


> Wait.. I almost forgot one of my all time favorites. I can't believe I forgot to mention "Rocky 1,2,3,4,5,6"



5? Really?! I think most Rocky fans like to pretend part 5 didn't happen.


----------



## Tripel

gordo said:


> 5? Really?! I think most Rocky fans like to pretend part 5 didn't happen.



I like to pretend 2-6 didn't happen.


----------



## Jeff Burns

I can't believe no one has mentioned the Bourne Identity, Supremacy, or Ultimatum. 

My wife and I also really like LOTR triology.

Not technically a movie, but WWII genre doesn't get better than HBO's Band of Brothers...


On another note, I really have a hard time believing that anyone can watch the Rocky Horror Picture Show or Pulp Fiction with a clear conscience. Just sayin'.


----------



## Zenas

I've been known to appreciate The Big Lebowski on occasion...


----------



## solas4me

The Patriot
Gods and Generals
Blackhawk Down
Chariots of Fire
The Star Wars movies
....and so many more....


----------



## raekwon

Tripel said:


> I don't understand why "secular" was included in the thread title, but still...



Seriously. You couldn't pay me enough to watch a "Christian" movie.


----------



## Weston Stoler

raekwon said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why "secular" was included in the thread title, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. You couldn't pay me enough to watch a "Christian" movie.
Click to expand...


I didn't want someone to tell me facing the giants was the greatest movie of all time. That kind of stuff just is a christian bias lol

The only semi-Christian movie I truly enjoy is Amazing Grace, even then it isn't really God based but abolition based.


----------



## gordo

raekwon said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why "secular" was included in the thread title, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. You couldn't pay me enough to watch a "Christian" movie.
Click to expand...


Agreed!


----------



## Tripel

Weston Stoler said:


> I didn't want someone to tell me facing the giants was the greatest movie of all time.



If they did, it would give some pretty good insight into that person's tastes.


----------



## Mephibosheth

1) Braveheart (seriously, around 2002-2003, I watched this movie _at least_ once a week for a year...)
2) Lord of the Rings Special Extended Edition (you know, the 12-disc slipcased box set)
3) Batman Begins/The Dark Knight/The Dark Knight Rises (okay, TDKR won't be out until this summer. But Nolan's Batman trilogy is/will be definitive!)
4) Gladiator ("Are you not entertained?!") 
5) Luther (2003 film)
6) Star Trek 2, 4, 6, and the 2009 reboot (everything else was okay or awful)
7) Star Wars (original trilogy, please! And in the following order: 1) Empire 2) New Hope 3) Jedi) *Revenge of the Sith gets an honorable mention, Clones gets a shrug, and the original copy of the film of Phantom needs to be shredded, burned, and the ashes need to be thrown in the Arctic Ocean
8) Memento (despite the vile language, it's a GREAT concept and story)
9) Excalibur
10) Legend (1985 film fantasy by Ridley Scott that doesn't get enough credit)

[Slight picking of nits: I can't really call movies "secular", given that the overwhelming majority of "Christian" movies are laughably bad shlock-fests, usually focused on bad eschatology, or breaking the second commandment.]


----------



## Stargazer65

It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World.

I'm laughing now just to think of it!


----------



## SRoper

Dr. Strangelove
Wall-E
The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## gracea1one

1. The Empire Strikes Back
2. The Outlaw Josey Wales
3. Dances With Wolves
4. Jaws

Seriously, I can't believe nobody has mentioned my 2-4(!). If I'm flipping through the channels and see any of these on it is "game over" and whatever plans I previously had go out the window...

My favorite all time movie quote:

Bounty hunter #1: You're wanted, Wales. 
Josey Wales (Clint Eastwood): Reckon I'm right popular. You a bounty hunter? 
Bounty hunter #1: A man's got to do something for a living these days. 
Josey Wales (Clint Eastwood): Dyin' ain't much of a living, boy.


----------



## gordo

gracea1one said:


> My favorite all time movie quote:
> 
> Bounty hunter #1: You're wanted, Wales.
> Josey Wales (Clint Eastwood): Reckon I'm right popular. You a bounty hunter?
> Bounty hunter #1: A man's got to do something for a living these days.
> Josey Wales (Clint Eastwood): Dyin' ain't much of a living, boy.



Yes. Excellent movie. Excellent quote.


----------



## Weston Stoler

SRoper said:


> Dr. Strangelove
> Wall-E
> The Fellowship of the Ring


I love Wall-E, tis my favorite Disney movie


----------



## Constantlyreforming

raekwon said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why "secular" was included in the thread title, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. You couldn't pay me enough to watch a "Christian" movie.
Click to expand...


The movie about Pistol Pete Marivich was pretty solid...


----------



## RobertPGH1981

gordo said:


> 5? Really?! I think most Rocky fans like to pretend part 5 didn't happen.



I like them all. But 5 would be my least favorite. Rocky 4 is by far the best one. I think its the soundtrack. Sometimes I find myself listening to the songs when I workout.


----------



## py3ak

Well, I feel a little out of place with all these votes for Star Wars (was there ever such a badly executed trove of tropes?), but here goes. I did bullets because while I can pick my top movie in various categories, and while the overall best is not really in dispute, attempts at inferior rankings would drive me mad.
•	Musa the Warrior. This piercing film shows that there are things worth being defeated for. The soundtrack also deserves a prize.
•	The Banquet/Legend of the Black Scorpion (one film with 2 titles). For beauty of production and cinematography, this film has no equal that I’ve come across: that same sensibility is reflected in the story and the acting.
•	To Live – the beauty (as well as the stupidity and brutality) of people emerges through the serried tragedies that befall one family.
•	Curse of the Golden Flower. This is a film that deserves the title of epic. Serenity and harmony are restored – but at a terrible cost, and in an oppressive manner.
•	The Road Home – this is the simplest of love stories; but it is also beautiful, and not just for the amazing location where it was shot.
•	I Am Legend – in its own right the story and acting are incredibly compelling, but this one gets extra credit for being a film that significantly departed from its source material while producing a product of comparable quality. This is also what people should mean when they talk about Christian themes.
•	The Golden Compass. The loveliest and best done fantasy movie ever. And a very fine story, to boot. The attempted anti-Christianity fails.

This is taking too long. Here’s an unannotated list – but if you haven’t seen these, you are missing out.

•	Monsters, Inc. 
•	The Turn of the Screw (with Jodhi May)
•	Toy Story 1,2,3
•	Batman: Under the Red Hood
•	Up. Saddest and best of the Pixar films.
•	Fist of Legend
•	Pride & Prejudice (with Jennifer Ehle)
•	Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman (“Batman, Batgirl, Batwoman: what is about this city, the water?”)
•	Hero
•	Snow White
•	The Warlords
•	The Myth
•	Fearless
•	Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
•	Finding Nemo
•	Batman Begins
•	Raise the Red Lantern
•	Mulan
•	The Incredibles
•	Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
•	The Dark Knight
•	Stranger than Fiction
•	Cromwell
•	Quiz Show
•	Henry V
•	A Man for All Seasons
•	Batman & Mr. Freeze: Subzero
•	Popi
•	House of Flying Daggers
•	Batman vs. Dracula
•	Little Dorritt
•	Wives and Daughters
•	Martin Chuzzlewit
•	The Lost World (with Peter Falk)
•	Flawless

There are naturally at least a few more, but with 42 I have listed more than anyone else so far. But please be assured I have not forgotten about the existence of Wall-E – Pixar’s attempts to anthropomorphize machines have been vastly less successful than similar attempts with monsters and fish.


----------



## DyeLi

Favorite: The Lives of Others (Das Leben der Anderen)

Very much liked: The Prestige, The Dark Knight, UP, Expelled:No Intelligence Allowed


----------



## Andres

py3ak said:


> Well, I feel a little out of place with all these votes for Star Wars (was there ever such a badly executed trove of tropes?), but here goes. I did bullets because while I can pick my top movie in various categories, and while the overall best is not really in dispute, attempts at inferior rankings would drive me mad.
> •	Musa the Warrior. This piercing film shows that there are things worth being defeated for. The soundtrack also deserves a prize.
> •	The Banquet/Legend of the Black Scorpion (one film with 2 titles). For beauty of production and cinematography, this film has no equal that I’ve come across: that same sensibility is reflected in the story and the acting.
> •	To Live – the beauty (as well as the stupidity and brutality) of people emerges through the serried tragedies that befall one family.
> •	Curse of the Golden Flower. This is a film that deserves the title of epic. Serenity and harmony are restored – but at a terrible cost, and in an oppressive manner.
> •	The Road Home – this is the simplest of love stories; but it is also beautiful, and not just for the amazing location where it was shot.
> •	I Am Legend – in its own right the story and acting are incredibly compelling, but this one gets extra credit for being a film that significantly departed from its source material while producing a product of comparable quality. This is also what people should mean when they talk about Christian themes.
> •	The Golden Compass. The loveliest and best done fantasy movie ever. And a very fine story, to boot. The attempted anti-Christianity fails.
> 
> This is taking too long. Here’s an unannotated list – but if you haven’t seen these, you are missing out.
> 
> •	Monsters, Inc.
> •	The Turn of the Screw (with Jodhi May)
> •	Toy Story 1,2,3
> •	Batman: Under the Red Hood
> •	Up. Saddest and best of the Pixar films.
> •	Fist of Legend
> •	Pride & Prejudice (with Jennifer Ehle)
> •	Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman (“Batman, Batgirl, Batwoman: what is about this city, the water?”)
> •	Hero
> •	Snow White
> •	The Warlords
> •	The Myth
> •	Fearless
> •	Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
> •	Finding Nemo
> •	Batman Begins
> •	Raise the Red Lantern
> •	Mulan
> •	The Incredibles
> •	Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
> •	The Dark Knight
> •	Stranger than Fiction
> •	Cromwell
> •	Quiz Show
> •	Henry V
> •	A Man for All Seasons
> •	Batman & Mr. Freeze: Subzero
> •	Popi
> •	House of Flying Daggers
> •	Batman vs. Dracula
> •	Little Dorritt
> •	Wives and Daughters
> •	Martin Chuzzlewit
> •	The Lost World (with Peter Falk)
> •	Flawless
> 
> There are naturally at least a few more, but with 42 I have listed more than anyone else so far. But please be assured I have not forgotten about the existence of Wall-E – Pixar’s attempts to anthropomorphize machines have been vastly less successful than similar attempts with monsters and fish.



What would you do if Pixar made a Batman film?


----------



## Weston Stoler

Andres said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I feel a little out of place with all these votes for Star Wars (was there ever such a badly executed trove of tropes?), but here goes. I did bullets because while I can pick my top movie in various categories, and while the overall best is not really in dispute, attempts at inferior rankings would drive me mad.
> •	Musa the Warrior. This piercing film shows that there are things worth being defeated for. The soundtrack also deserves a prize.
> •	The Banquet/Legend of the Black Scorpion (one film with 2 titles). For beauty of production and cinematography, this film has no equal that I’ve come across: that same sensibility is reflected in the story and the acting.
> •	To Live – the beauty (as well as the stupidity and brutality) of people emerges through the serried tragedies that befall one family.
> •	Curse of the Golden Flower. This is a film that deserves the title of epic. Serenity and harmony are restored – but at a terrible cost, and in an oppressive manner.
> •	The Road Home – this is the simplest of love stories; but it is also beautiful, and not just for the amazing location where it was shot.
> •	I Am Legend – in its own right the story and acting are incredibly compelling, but this one gets extra credit for being a film that significantly departed from its source material while producing a product of comparable quality. This is also what people should mean when they talk about Christian themes.
> •	The Golden Compass. The loveliest and best done fantasy movie ever. And a very fine story, to boot. The attempted anti-Christianity fails.
> 
> This is taking too long. Here’s an unannotated list – but if you haven’t seen these, you are missing out.
> 
> •	Monsters, Inc.
> •	The Turn of the Screw (with Jodhi May)
> •	Toy Story 1,2,3
> •	Batman: Under the Red Hood
> •	Up. Saddest and best of the Pixar films.
> •	Fist of Legend
> •	Pride & Prejudice (with Jennifer Ehle)
> •	Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman (“Batman, Batgirl, Batwoman: what is about this city, the water?”)
> •	Hero
> •	Snow White
> •	The Warlords
> •	The Myth
> •	Fearless
> •	Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
> •	Finding Nemo
> •	Batman Begins
> •	Raise the Red Lantern
> •	Mulan
> •	The Incredibles
> •	Batman: Mask of the Phantasm
> •	The Dark Knight
> •	Stranger than Fiction
> •	Cromwell
> •	Quiz Show
> •	Henry V
> •	A Man for All Seasons
> •	Batman & Mr. Freeze: Subzero
> •	Popi
> •	House of Flying Daggers
> •	Batman vs. Dracula
> •	Little Dorritt
> •	Wives and Daughters
> •	Martin Chuzzlewit
> •	The Lost World (with Peter Falk)
> •	Flawless
> 
> There are naturally at least a few more, but with 42 I have listed more than anyone else so far. But please be assured I have not forgotten about the existence of Wall-E – Pixar’s attempts to anthropomorphize machines have been vastly less successful than similar attempts with monsters and fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if Pixar made a Batman film?
Click to expand...


Cry


----------



## py3ak

Andres said:


> What would you do if Pixar made a Batman film?



Watch it with some anticipation and a little trepidation. It seems like an unusual blend.


----------



## Andres

py3ak said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if Pixar made a Batman film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it with some anticipation and a little trepidation. It seems like an unusual blend.
Click to expand...


I just said that since those two categories seemed to dominate your list. I was hoping it would be your greatest film ever, alas I don't see that combination anytime soon.


----------



## Alan D. Strange

"My Dinner with Andre." My children were particularly partial to the action figures from this "on the edge of your seat" dynamo. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Eoghan

I really like "the Man Who Would Be King" with Sean Connery
Also like Charles Bronson in "The Watermelon Man" and most of his other films.

What is a "non-secular" movie?


----------



## py3ak

Andres said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andres said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would you do if Pixar made a Batman film?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it with some anticipation and a little trepidation. It seems like an unusual blend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just said that since those two categories seemed to dominate your list. I was hoping it would be your greatest film ever, alas I don't see that combination anytime soon.
Click to expand...


I do like Pixar (Cars notwithstanding); I do like Batman done right (no Tim Burton or Adam West); but I don't think they would mix well. Maybe if they got Zhang Yimou to direct and set it in China's past?


----------



## Rufus

Weston Stoler said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why "secular" was included in the thread title, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously. You couldn't pay me enough to watch a "Christian" movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't want someone to tell me facing the giants was the greatest movie of all time. That kind of stuff just is a christian bias lol
> 
> The only semi-Christian movie I truly enjoy is Amazing Grace, even then it isn't really God based but abolition based.
Click to expand...


Luther was good. There are a plenty of movies that have "christian" themes or don't look down at religion that are good.


----------



## Zach

I really enjoyed _Luther_. I thought it was fantastically done. I'm waiting for _Calvin._ 

_Amazing Grace_ was also a really good movie. A little bit on the long side if I remember correctly, but I could be thinking of a different movie.


----------



## Alan D. Strange

Speaking of Christian, secular, etc. with respect to films, have any of you seen "Ledge" from this past summer? I got it on Netflix last week not realizing that it was made by an antitheist propagandizing for his antitheism?

Yes, it attempts to show fundamentalism in a bad light and make the atheist the hero, but I don't think that it works on any level and, in fact, subverts its own intentions. It is apparently the firstfruits dramatically of the militant atheism of recent times of Dawkins, Harris, Hitchens, et al.

In my view it falls flat on its face and demonstrates, once again, that antitheism presupposes theism. Warning--it has things in it that I neither condone--in addition to its atheism!--nor ordinarily watch (and here zipped past), but my wife and I found it interesting once we saw its blatant anti-Christian bias.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## asc

py3ak said:


> Well, I feel a little out of place with all these votes for Star Wars (was there ever such a badly executed trove of tropes?)...



I don't even know what that means but it doesn't sound kind...


----------



## py3ak

It means that it's been an incredibly fruitful source of allusions, illustrations, and jokes; fortunately one can appreciate them without having a high opinion of the movies.


----------



## JimmyH

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
His Girl Friday (Cary Grant & Rosalind Russell)
Hamlet (Laurence Olivier)
Richard the Third (Olivier again)
The Maltese Falcon ( Bogart version)
The Great McGinty ...... anything directed by Preston Sturges is probably worth seeing.


----------



## RobertPGH1981

Zenas said:


> I've been known to appreciate The Big Lebowski on occasion...



Great choice! 

I want to add another movie. "The Goonies"... It might a generational thing..


----------



## Mephibosheth

Makes me want to do the Truffle Shuffle...


----------



## Edward

Jeff Burns said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned the Bourne Identity, Supremacy, or Ultimatum.



Well paced action films, but I do flinch at the not infrequent use of the Lord's name in vain. 



Jeff Burns said:


> I really have a hard time believing that anyone can watch the Rocky Horror Picture Show



Not a Meatloaf fan?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Airplane and the Naked Gun movies. No matter how many times I have seen them I am still in fits of laughter.
Road to Perdition is another favorite.


----------



## Kesed

Just one? Sheesh.

Anne of Green Gables Trilogy
Little Women
Most BBC classic movies [Pride and Prejudice, Emma, Little Dorrit, Bleak House, etc]
Sherlock Holmes [Jeremy Brett]
Robin Hood [BBC series]
Tangled
Star Wars
Despicable Me
And of course, the old tv shows: _The Waltons, Little House, Dick Van Dyke, etc...._

That's off the top of my head, of course. Probably have more.


----------



## kappazei

The Long Riders, Enemy at the Gates, A River Runs Through it, Kingdom of Heaven, Peacemaker,


----------



## Somerset

Titfield Thunderbolt - an Ealing comedy from the 1950's. Small community taking on the state, railway loving CofE vicar (we used to have a lot of these), steam roller driver won over by a fair maid. No sex, no violence and no swearing.


----------



## Pilgrim72

Here are some:

Lord of the Rings Trilogy
The Princess Bride
Braveheart

---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 AM ----------




Kesed said:


> Sherlock Holmes [Jeremy Brett]



I absolutely love Brett's Sherlock Holmes! I never tire of watching these!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

Kesed said:


> Anne of Green Gables Trilogy


Good set. Quite the departure from the books but very good.


----------



## SolaScriptura

It is a small task for even the most feeble of minds to make a _list_ of movies liked. It is much more difficult to sort through a number of great options to identify that one movie which stands out from its peers - even if by a hair's breadth. 

So rather than take the easy route and make a list of movies, I've mulled it over in my mind and come to a close tie between _The Princess Bride_ and _Braveheart_. But as I reflected even further, I have decided that I like _The Princess Bride_ the most. The reason is that _The Princess Bride_ integrates deftly a number of thematic elements into one package. It very well could be the _perfect_ movie.


----------



## DAW

"Santa Fe Trail" with Ronald Reagan and Errol Flynn is a great movie. It has a happy ending. John Brown gets hanged.


----------



## Jeff Burns

Edward said:


> Jeff Burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe no one has mentioned the Bourne Identity, Supremacy, or Ultimatum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well paced action films, but I do flinch at the not infrequent use of the Lord's name in vain.
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff Burns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really have a hard time believing that anyone can watch the Rocky Horror Picture Show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a Meatloaf fan?
Click to expand...


You left off the operative words "With a clean conscience." 

I've seen Rocky Horror Picture Show in my pre-conversion days and I've also seen Pulp Fiction.... Not wanting to be the kill-joy (and I'm certainly not perfect) but it seems to me that there's not much sense in getting upset about Driscoll's theology on the gifts or the elephant room's waffling on the trinity, or really any other theological discussion if we're going to say that our _favorite_ movie is one that is disgustingly blasphemous, promotes all that is ungodly, is laiden with nudity, sex, drug use, etc. etc. etc. etc. I understand Christian liberty and not binding another person's conscience by my own. But as one preacher said "Are you laughing at what God hates?" Or to put it another way, Are we watching and enjoying movies that celebrate that for which the Son shed His blood? Just a question. I've just been a bit surprised by some of the films in this list....


----------



## Miss Marple

I was quite regular in my attendance at Rocky Horror (pre-conversion). I saw Pulp Fiction once (post-conversion).

I can't understand why anyone would like Rocky Horror. It is, in my recollection, just a celebration of deviant sex. Meatloaf's cameo is fairly clean, actually. 

Pulp Fiction is filled with bad language, but also, interestingly, Scripture. There is a good/evil struggle going on. One Scripture-quoting hit man makes it out of his deathstyle/the other doesn't. There actually is repentance. Those getting killed are not, as I remember, innocent victims. Drug abuse is portrayed as deadly. So while I don't recommend Pulp Fiction, mostly because of its incredibly vulgar language, at least there is a there there.


----------



## Philip

SolaScriptura said:


> It very well could be the perfect movie.



I think what makes it so good is the fact that it's not so much a deconstruction of fairy tales as a reconstruction. It's incredibly silly, but in all the ways you want it to be. Peter Falk's narration just seals the deal.


----------



## Frank

How about a shout out for "Simon Birch".....


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

Overall: Saving Private Ryan

However, I have to say that from a writer's standpoint, I absolutely love the concept of "Vantage Point" with the way they handled each point of view and the little bit of information you got from each person to put the whole story together.

It's difficult to pull that off, but when done right, it produces cliffhanger after cliffhanger that keeps you in until the very end.


----------



## gordo

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> However, I have to say that from a writer's standpoint, I absolutely love the concept of "Vantage Point" with the way they handled each point of view and the little bit of information you got from each person to put the whole story together.



That was a cool movie...I think. I know I was really intrigued by the concept of that movie and thought it was well done, but at the end of it I don't know if I really liked that actual movie. What did you think?


----------



## O'GodHowGreatThouArt

gordo said:


> O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have to say that from a writer's standpoint, I absolutely love the concept of "Vantage Point" with the way they handled each point of view and the little bit of information you got from each person to put the whole story together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a cool movie...I think. I know I was really intrigued by the concept of that movie and thought it was well done, but at the end of it I don't know if I really liked that actual movie. What did you think?
Click to expand...


The ending almost didn't do the movie justice. We can talk specifics via PM if you want (since I have to assume not everyone reading this has seen it), but from the amount of intensity it created, the ending we were expecting never really delivered.

Maybe they overkilled all of the drama?


----------



## gordo

O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:


> gordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O'GodHowGreatThouArt said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I have to say that from a writer's standpoint, I absolutely love the concept of "Vantage Point" with the way they handled each point of view and the little bit of information you got from each person to put the whole story together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a cool movie...I think. I know I was really intrigued by the concept of that movie and thought it was well done, but at the end of it I don't know if I really liked that actual movie. What did you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ending almost didn't do the movie justice. We can talk specifics via PM if you want (since I have to assume not everyone reading this has seen it), but from the amount of intensity it created, the ending we were expecting never really delivered.
> 
> Maybe they overkilled all of the drama?
Click to expand...


Completely agree with you. But yes, don't want to spoil it for anyone so that's all we will say!  But I would recommend it to anyone for the fun concept alone.


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Miss Marple said:


> Pulp Fiction is filled with bad language, but also, interestingly, Scripture. There is a good/evil struggle going on. One Scripture-quoting hit man makes it out of his deathstyle/the other doesn't. There actually is repentance. Those getting killed are not, as I remember, innocent victims. Drug abuse is portrayed as deadly. So while I don't recommend Pulp Fiction, mostly because of its incredibly vulgar language, at least there is a there there.



Actually the "scripture" that Samuel L. Jackson quotes was written by Quentin Tarantino. If you look up Ezekiel 25:17, you will see that the only part of that quotation that is actually in the Bible is the last sentence.


----------



## Pergamum

Pilgrim Standard said:


> 1) God's & Generals
> 2) Talk of the Town (1942)
> 3) Unconquered (1947) an epic movie
> 4) Captain Blood (1935)
> 5) Fire and Ice "The winter War with Finland and Russia" (Fantastic Documentary)
> 6) Battleground (1944) Cast includes the Original 101st Airborne
> 7) Battle of the Bulge (1965) epic
> 8) How the West Was Won (1962)
> 9) Braveheart "Although rather historically inaccruate"
> 10) My Fair Lady (1964)
> 11) The Sound of Music (1965)
> 12) Fiddler On the Roof (1971)
> 13) Sink the Bismarck (1960)
> 14) Mr. Smith Goes to Washington (1939)
> 15) To Kill a Mockingbird (1962)
> 16) Paths of Glory (1957)
> 17) Popeye (1980)
> 18) Where the River Bends: A History of Northern Kentucky (2007)
> 19) Last Stand of the Tin Can Salors (2005)
> 20) Warriors of Honor (2004)
> 21) Still Standing: The Stonewall Jackson Story (2003)



Fabulous list!

My family has been enjoying the pixar movies right now. And the old Star Wars (my son Noah was blown away....that's Obi Wan when he is old?)....

Also, my kids like the Muppet movie about the Dark Crystal. And the Neverending Story. 

We also like Sergeant York.

And of course, the Princess Bride.

My wife and I just watched the BBC series of Pride and Prejudice and I lived through it...and actually Really, really liked it (and I don't think my estrogen levels rose too much)....

We watched a few Disney movies of late and threw them away due to the scenes of disobedience to parents and inversed gender-roles. 

We like the old series Combat. And the old Twilight Zones.


----------



## kappazei

I'd forgetten about Platoon, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid and The Shipping News "If a piece of knotted string can unleash the wind and if..."


----------



## Miss Marple

Bill The Baptist said:


> Miss Marple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulp Fiction is filled with bad language, but also, interestingly, Scripture. There is a good/evil struggle going on. One Scripture-quoting hit man makes it out of his deathstyle/the other doesn't. There actually is repentance. Those getting killed are not, as I remember, innocent victims. Drug abuse is portrayed as deadly. So while I don't recommend Pulp Fiction, mostly because of its incredibly vulgar language, at least there is a there there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the "scripture" that Samuel L. Jackson quotes was written by Quentin Tarantino. If you look up Ezekiel 25:17, you will see that the only part of that quotation that is actually in the Bible is the last sentence.
Click to expand...


I was unaware, thank you for this info.


----------



## Andres

Pergamum said:


> Also, my kids like the Muppet movie about the Dark Crystal. And the Neverending Story.



I was scared of the Neverending Story when I was a kid. lol


----------



## J. Dean

Miss Marple said:


> Agreed on Green Mile and Shawshank. King is a gifted writer and does not just write horror. His "Stand By Me" is a beautiful novella.



Stephen King, despite some of the things he writes (like part of IT) is a writer _par excellance_. When I first read his work, I said "I want to write like _that_" because he makes the reader envision everything in terrific detail. 

Back on topic, movies:

Favorite classics-High noon, El Dorado (with John Wayne and James Caan), Run Silent, Run Deep; The Magnificent Seven, Mr. Smith Goes to Washington

Favorite moderns: The Matrix, Inception, Frequency, Iron Man (I and II), Thor, Captain America, Spiderman, Superman I and II, Shadowlands (See? I'm not a totally insensitive guy!), A River Runs through it (not a Christian movie per se, but it has a very postitive portrayal of Christianity in it ni the form of the Presbyterian pastor/father), Live Free or Die Hard, Star Wars (the prequels to a lesser extent), LOTR, Sunshine (more for the f/x than the plot, which unfortunately is very atheistic), Braveheart, Star Trek II and VI (I think I'm the only person who did not like STIV)

Oh... and I like The Incredibles as well.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard

Pergamum said:


> We also like Sergeant York.


Sergeant York (1941) Another good wholesome movie. And a fantastic true story at that!


----------



## fishingpipe

*Top 5*
Gettysburg
A River Runs Through It
Gods and Generals
The Outlaw Josey Wales
The Lord of the Rings Trilogy

*Next 5*
The Patriot
Star Wars (Original 3)
Shawshank Redemption
Green Mile
Forrest Gump

*Honorable Mention*
The Last of the Mohicans
Sheffey
Lonesome Dove
Braveheart
Luther
Dances with Wolves
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Mushroom

The Searchers


----------



## Caroline

The Truman Show
Reign Over Me
Benny & Joon
The Truman Show (I list it twice because it deserves it)


----------



## py3ak

I wish I had not neglected to mention _The Painted Veil_, _Winter's Bone_, and _3:10 to Yuma_.


----------



## Philip

py3ak said:


> The Painted Veil



Possibly the best romance I've seen in a while.


----------



## FenderPriest

RobertPGH1981 said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been known to appreciate The Big Lebowski on occasion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice!
> 
> I want to add another movie. "The Goonies"... It might a generational thing..
Click to expand...

Indeed. I'd add _Stand By Me_ for several reasons.... Not one for language-faint of heart, and one I'd wait a bit for my children to watch, but a movie that's really good (in my opinion).

In a similar vein, I'd add _Super 8_ to the list.... and anything by _Pixar_.


----------



## Organgrinder

Forbidden Planet
Tess of the Durbervilles (not the A&E version)
Sara Plain and Tall/Skylark/Winter's End (Hallmark Trilogy)
Angela's Ashes
A Summer Place


----------



## Miss Marple

I'd like to add It's A Wonderful Life and Seven Brides for Seven Brothers.

If anyone on the Puritan Board has not seen one or both of these movies, do yourself a favor. Great stuff.


----------



## Jeff Burns

py3ak said:


> _Winter's Bone_, and _3:10 to Yuma_.



Both excellent movies. I was surprisingly pleased with Winter's Bone... Very original. Very well executed story.


----------



## Peairtach

Zulu!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOV63yLPYEA

Zulu Film - Men Of Harlech + Final Battle Scene - YouTube

The Longest Day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqFn_pM5QxU

"Voonds my heart with a monotonous langour"


----------

